# Check these out, very funny pics!



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 26, 2006)

*www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=2924


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 26, 2006)

superb ... gr8 find..


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2006)

Check the Sequence of this Mishap(s)

*img350.imageshack.us/img350/4001/image001hy2.th.jpg *img323.imageshack.us/img323/9093/image002wv1.th.jpg *img323.imageshack.us/img323/4986/image003ef1.th.jpg *img350.imageshack.us/img350/8821/image004pn8.th.jpg *img350.imageshack.us/img350/536/image005uj4.th.jpg *img350.imageshack.us/img350/5534/image006up5.th.jpg
*img323.imageshack.us/img323/5492/image007lp6.th.jpg *img323.imageshack.us/img323/6210/image008ff7.th.jpg *img218.imageshack.us/img218/6870/image009ak6.th.jpg

got these in Mail
__________
More===*What Happens when you Post your Pic. on the Net* 
*img380.imageshack.us/img380/5764/1qp6.th.jpg
My Favorite one => *Fatguy in Doraemon suit*  *img380.imageshack.us/img380/3152/4bq0.th.jpg 
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/1737/11qz7.th.jpg *img380.imageshack.us/img380/701/mailrediffvs3.th.jpg *img379.imageshack.us/img379/9445/mailrediff1vf6.th.jpg


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2006)

nice


----------



## saber (Nov 29, 2006)

lol~!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2006)

*MonaLisa's Brother*  
*img150.imageshack.us/img150/7748/monalisadr1.th.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 30, 2006)

hehehehehehe

nice one  
did u make it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2006)

nope. these are what i get in my Mailbox. 


i would really like to make one, but i'm just learning PhotoShop now.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 30, 2006)

simply cool.........all r very funny.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 1, 2006)

all pics are great....


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 18, 2006)

see this Avatar.

*Running Car*
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/8051/runningcarzf0.gif *smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/laugh.gif


----------



## ruthless (Dec 18, 2006)

These are good


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Home Improvement*
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.61996b6b83.jpg
enlarge the pic & see whats wrong. This pic is taken from the Living Room.

*Hey now i wont be missin my favorite TV shows when i'm in Bathroom*

Man, just look @ what i've to go thru.
actually, the bathroom is being given new stuffs(all things, inc. tiles/floor), & to fit the Pipes (inside the wall->embed them), the plumber dudes were just diggin, diggin & diggin when finally they could see (or hear) TV shows darn stupid ^$%#%$ #@%.

theres more behind that wall hanging


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 19, 2007)

^^^ Hahahhaa  

Now guests can create your mms and circulate it on the net .. Man you gonna be famous ..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 19, 2007)

hmm, didnt think about that (mms), thanks for the Warning *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/9/biggthum.gif,
 now i'll remember to wear my Chaddhi while bathing
*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/bath.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> now i'll remember to wear my Chaddhi while bathing
> *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/bath.gif



Lol


----------



## mehulved (Jan 19, 2007)

And don't tell your location to batty either


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 20, 2007)

And neither to Mehul  .. Man he lives in Marine lines and Police are searching for that serial killer in Marine lines itself ..


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

The killer is around Churchgate area and I roam there every night. Muhaha. Kya kaare college ki wajah se Churchgate hi humara aada ban gaya hain. Serial killer or no serial killer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*BIGGEST DUAL CPU*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/4516/dsc04377it5.th.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 18, 2007)

lol
Nice one


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 18, 2007)

ROFL
Nice s18000rpm


----------



## lalam (Feb 18, 2007)

Ha ha not bad...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

look what i found


*img225.imageshack.us/img225/4592/2h52omqxy3.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

That guy looks like Fatbeing


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice one s18000rpm


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 20, 2007)

wow, funny pics


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 20, 2007)

@s18000rpm gr8 pic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

Camera phone

*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007080386,00.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 21, 2007)

^Hahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

oops

*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007080350,00.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

^^Close one

really funny ones

btw is that Camera Phone Yours


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

No found it on sunBest tabloid in the world


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 21, 2007)

Shouldn't the camera be facing the other side LOL


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2007)

^^its a Detachable Camera - now tats Technology


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 21, 2007)

lol    

this is the best 'funny pics' thread ever


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

Norton - a Copy Cat
Norton using Kaspersky's Icon

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/4593/kisnavhy7.th.jpg

today i ran a "Full System Recovery" on my HP Pavilion PC, Norton Internet Security got installed, as soon as the PC was ready to use, i tried to Uninstall it, but that damn thing refused to do so.
so i just deleted its folder & registry entry (faast un-installing)

then installed Kaspersky Internet Security.

now that bloat-ware is gone for good, but look what it left behind- its entry in add/remove list with *KIS's icon*

its obvious that it has its entry in add/remove prgm list...as i removed it the other way... but with KIS icon- loool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2007)

*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007120338,00.jpg
source-The sun


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 15, 2007)

^^^
LOL... what did he mean?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

*Indian Team After World Cup 2007*

*INDIAN TEAM AFTER WORLD CUP 2007*



Sachin Tendulkar-Tea master
*img246.imageshack.us/img246/9931/image006rz4.th.jpg

Virendar Sehwag
*img246.imageshack.us/img246/3774/image005gu4.th.jpg


Sourav Ganguly
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/9127/image004xf9.th.jpg

Robin Uthappa
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/5541/image003rd1.th.jpg


Rahul Dravid
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/6122/image007bg9.th.jpg

Yuvraj Singh
*img246.imageshack.us/img246/1246/image008ah2.th.jpg

Anil Kumble
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/8067/image012jn1.th.jpg

Zaheer Khan
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1864/image011sv7.th.jpg

Ajith Agarkar
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2774/image010ll2.th.jpg

Mahendrasingh Dhoni
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7251/image009tu6.th.jpg


got these in  e-mail


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2007)

Already posted here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53393
Gaylord


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2007)

hmmm, so i missed the thread. so what? 
i just recieved the mail, so...posted the pics here, anyways i can delete it


& PLEASE change your "NOT at ALL FUNNY" Custom User Title


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2007)

So you had a taste of ^008ness too.
Ok ill change it

Stopgap arrangement in place.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5803/fanboianatomyyo3.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

*funny pics... lol*

*u will love this pics, wanted to share with u guys 


* *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i745980_MuksmWhywomencannotworkinIT.jpg

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i745981_PAKIPOWER.JPG

*New formula derived by a student... lol*
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i745989_suicidalmaths.jpg

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i745990_untitled2.JPG


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

LOL!good ones!


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

hehe...funny....although ive seen the maths one tooo many times


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

last one is too cool


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

Yeah its caption would be "Overhead attacks in Iraq"


----------



## iMav (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*



			
				gaurav21r said:
			
		

> Yeah its caption would be "Overhead attacks in Iraq"


 the actual weapons of mass destruction


----------



## csczero (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

too old to laugh at


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

thinkdigit promoting pedophilia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

^^ROFL


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

nice photos, people should post all funny photos in this thread


----------



## lalam (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

Ha ha i like the second last one thats what i'd possibly do with calculations....Cool solution ha ha


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha........... ......... hahahahahah........  LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL hahahahahahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

There is already a thread going on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42203
I request mods to merge these.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

Pics are really nice... Seen some of them b4...

BTW was the 1st pic printed in one of the old copies of Digit???


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*



			
				deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> Pics are really nice... Seen some of them b4...
> 
> BTW was the 1st pic printed in one of the old copies of Digit???



no


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*



			
				deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> Pics are really nice... Seen some of them b4...
> 
> BTW was the 1st pic printed in one of the old copies of Digit???


Yeah it was. Some 3 years ago.....


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*

great ones....


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: funny pics... lol*



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> Yeah it was. Some 3 years ago.....


COOL MEMEORY DUDE.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

*i17.tinypic.com/4lg1xzl.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2007)

ROFL


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 20, 2007)

all nice ones


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 20, 2007)

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *i17.tinypic.com/4lg1xzl.gif



Now see this 

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/4435/75gg2.gif


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ LOL  same thing kids does in school i think!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Now see this
> 
> *img124.imageshack.us/img124/4435/75gg2.gif


 ROFL


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

hahahahahaah


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 20, 2007)

lol great pics .


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2007)

*users.pandora.be/ThaChillplace/pron/lols_pronpc.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ROFL
==============
*A BET Thingy*

*i168.photobucket.com/albums/u175/runnerpt/a1-12.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> *users.pandora.be/ThaChillplace/pron/lols_pronpc.jpg


Lol,I didnt know s18 is so crazy about that


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2007)

*a0.vox.com/6a00c2251ee83df21900c2251f3ea08fdb-pi

[SIZE=+4]*Mac can do anything*[/SIZE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Lol,I didnt know s18 is so crazy about that


 if you forgot, i own a *HP Pavilion Desktop* & now a Zebronics AntiBiotic Cabinet

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/4516/dsc04377it5.th.jpg

Post #23


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

@s18000rpm
these pics r  hilarious ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

^

======

*www.acc.umu.se/~zqad/cats/1181592539-kittehsUntitled9.b.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1181592539-kittehsUntitled59.b.jpg


more here - >Funny Cat Pics

==========

*saddestthing.com/images/upload/27_1150923342.jpeg


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 21, 2007)

View attachment 942

View attachment 943

View attachment 944


look at these pics ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2007)

^^
Please don't go in
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007230022,00.jpg
Instant convertible 
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007010929,00.jpg


----------



## upchuk_kamalu (Jun 25, 2007)

*www.shareapic.net/preview/002245829.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002328802.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002344644.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002344645.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002344646.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002344648.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002344649.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002348289.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 27, 2007)

*i162.photobucket.com/albums/t247/Djstupido/Internet%20Pictures/1178633376261.gif


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 27, 2007)

really kool.. all of them 
TechG... ur panda's really knocked off his b@lls with the pic.. is it a nude female... panda 

Oh.. got it... the bill... hmm.....


----------



## upchuk_kamalu (Jun 27, 2007)

*www.shareapic.net/preview/002368294.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2007)

*i181.photobucket.com/albums/x181/advent24/xiao.gif


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 27, 2007)

great...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *i181.photobucket.com/albums/x181/advent24/xiao.gif


Tap-Dk


----------



## upchuk_kamalu (Jun 28, 2007)

Did Prince Philip fart?
*www.shareapic.net/preview/002456069.jpg


----------



## upchuk_kamalu (Jul 9, 2007)

*www.shareapic.net/preview/002453332.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453333.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453350.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453351.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453352.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453353.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453363.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453364.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002453365.jpg


----------



## upchuk_kamalu (Jul 16, 2007)

*www.shareapic.net/preview/002626336.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751875.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751880.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751881.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751887.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751889.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751890.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751891.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751892.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751893.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751894.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751895.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751896.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751897.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview/002751898.jpg


----------



## drsood123 (Jul 25, 2007)

*bp3.blogger.com/_MrOwcCOIGng/RpXN9RgLRII/AAAAAAAAAF4/_5oxod6Z-UU/s400/ShowLetter.jpg you can see some more here :: *the-one-liners-blog.blogspot.com/search/label/Funny Pictures


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry if I offend anyone [mods] with these pictures. All credit goes to Mustang3 (you won't know him) for finding/creating these...

*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y198/thorthemighty/GNFOFZVQ4NBXEFVQT2NI4RIP4ZFX3QIK.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/4301/fatguycokeadsl9.jpg


*media.funlol.com/content/img/scariest-clown-ever.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 6, 2007)

*i44.photobucket.com/albums/f17/chocolate_doggie/ipodboim.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2007)

Seagull the shoplifter 
*www.eatnineghost.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/image001.gif


Window Tinting
*www.eatnineghost.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/tinting01.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2007)

^Lol nice


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/811/36983579qv4.jpg

Actual photograph of a giant PSP advertisement; the billboard was running Windows 2000--which, of course, crashed.



*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7083/97671106ve2.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

lol

*www.yourpics2008.com/geeks2.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

Heheh. That PSP one is funny...


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 5, 2008)

*webmaster.zattevrienden.be/01/Misc/reklam002/09.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 12, 2008)

*www.flashasylum.com/db/files/Comics/Kris/guy.png

*www.motifake.com/motivational_posters/bbb7f103e8.jpg
*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/real.jpg

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2615/shellbeanhe4.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Dude! Cut It Out…I haven’t Sprayed!!
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/3811/227968280095f1c5e499mn1.jpg

The Grounds Too Hot Sir!
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/3184/2278888795bf2a90944cnd9.jpg


*www.blingit.us/blog/2008/02/27/pictures-taken-just-at-the-right-time/


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

*static.mmoabc.com/my/M/i/c/hael/2008/1/1//1199236061703.jpg
*static.mmoabc.com/my/M/i/c/hael/2008/1/1//1199236029941.jpg
*static.mmoabc.com/my/M/i/c/hael/2008/1/1//1199236530452.jpg

*my.mmoabc.com/article/Michael/2460/Failure-is-not-an-option.html?login=no


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 24, 2008)

^look like my friend rajesh


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

Where else can you find images like these?
Only in Russia…
India is far better than this

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/5967/a018lz6.th.jpg*img183.imageshack.us/img183/9089/a013bo0.th.jpg*img246.imageshack.us/img246/5347/a012ez1.th.jpg*img158.imageshack.us/img158/7328/a010xp1.th.jpg*img383.imageshack.us/img383/1121/a007er5.th.jpg


*sneezl.com/only-in-russia/
-----------------------------------------

India's answer to Guitar Hero 

Sitar Hero 
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/6173/sitarheroie6.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 25, 2008)

hahahaha ROFL at sitar hero 

where did ya get that pic 



_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

^found it at www.stumbleupon.com (random)



Classic Classified
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/6168/loolcapturezg9.jpg
LOOL

more *worsethanyours.wordpress.com/

------------------------
must see pics - Lords of  the Logistic


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

taking screen shot
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/11231167-large.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> taking screen shot
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/11231167-large.jpg


hahahahaha It took me a few seconds to get whats in the image hahaha 






_


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Mac Vs. Acer
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9523/acerla4.th.jpg



dont start a fight, its just for fun



*img389.imageshack.us/img389/2849/macvspctz6.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

*apina.biz/6106.gif
*apina.biz/6106.gif

anyone remember "Baby's day out" ?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *apina.biz/6106.gif
> *apina.biz/6106.gif
> 
> anyone remember "Baby's day out" ?



Lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/9114/blushkt1.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

Nut Cracker 







*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7806/uptvfe4cxw3.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/2170/part030zk3.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/4206/b4comper9.jpg


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 28, 2008)

lolz ..............


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

*img358.imageshack.us/img358/8808/tigermu2.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Lol


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 29, 2008)

hahahaha nice one 




_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2008)

Why Google's the best
*img246.imageshack.us/img246/1533/230406402011310fdfe3bzj9.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

Clumsy Robber
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4789/clumsyrobberhy2.gif
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4789/clumsyrobberhy2.18b7150693.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^^^

rofl  he must be a fan of rajinikanth  unfortunately not all get his skills 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/9383/soicarefullycutoffthebova8.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^^^^

PRICELESS  


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

A mother  worries about the effect on her unborn child *from the sound of jack-hammers*
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/4913/jackhammersoundsharmfetub3.th.jpg


enlarge the pic


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

saw this ad today in The Hindu... hehehe 

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/4687/lolmathnn7.jpg

a good ad that copies one of the funny images that we receive in the mail fwds  

also posted here for a reason: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=804183&postcount=234


_


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

*photos-e.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sctm/genericv2/509/100/01AwcAX2crH_wAAAABAAAAAAAAAAA:.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ Roflmao !!! :d :d :d


----------



## Angie1313 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG that toothbrush was sick! hahahahahaha


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

Haha!rofl!


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/16206_vpov7/da06db851bac3a250421dfb9db01cb98d05a1c59%5B1%5D.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/16207_edboz/posterplacement.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/16208_uedtm/adv_61.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/16209_uaa8d/dkchan-b-233-0-230707.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/16210_5bfuf/teamkillers.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/16211_ep2ov/shoppers.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (May 4, 2008)

didnt get this T159
*www.imgx.org/files/16207_edboz/posterplacement.jpg

--------------------------------

OK........... GOT IT....... TALK ABOUT *THE RIGHT PERSPECTIVE*........


----------



## koolbluez (May 17, 2008)

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9356/nonameqo6.th.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (May 17, 2008)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

*Look ma!*

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/5790/00443741mdz9.jpg
getting old?

Thaipoosam Festival(tamil festival) in Malaysia :-
*img373.imageshack.us/img373/8901/06vf3.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

puddle stomper
*www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/puddlestomper.gif



[wait for the pic(gif) to load] [1.64MB] 
www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/puddlestomper.gif (same link)


----------



## koolbluez (May 18, 2008)

^^^^^ kool... klueless


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

Advertising war between BMW , AUDI & Subaru

*vidslib.com/social/war/1.jpg

*vidslib.com/social/war/2.jpg

*vidslib.com/social/war/3.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

^lol Lol! :d


----------



## goobimama (May 19, 2008)

This thread is getting crazier by the day!

*static.pyzam.com/img/funnypics/6/pyzamsolarflashlight.jpg


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> This thread is getting crazier by the day!
> 
> *static.pyzam.com/img/funnypics/6/pyzamsolarflashlight.jpg


hahahhaha  that is insane, even santa singh can't beat this


----------



## Angie1313 (May 19, 2008)

i want to find the person who actually bought a SOLAR POWERED flashlight and slap them!


----------



## Vyasram (May 19, 2008)

*www.skize.com/myspace-graphics/humor-comedy/img/0017-01Funny_Image.jpg

There's a reason for rising fuel prices.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 19, 2008)

^loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 19, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *img135.imageshack.us/img135/9383/soicarefullycutoffthebova8.jpg


Man this is the best one of the whole thread till now.
Where'd you got it?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 19, 2008)

^random site at www.stumbleupon.com


----------



## Vyasram (May 20, 2008)

Here's that guy

*www.tech-forums.net/showthread.php?threadid=68275&perpage=15&pagenumber=1



			
				hollywood said:
			
		

> my friend can build a computer so i asked him how to do it. hes really good with computers, but i guess everyone makes mistakes. ill try to return it. my friend said that the lines were like fringed edges on a piece of paper and you just need to cut carefully at the line :-[


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

animated gifs:
*www.imgx.org/files/17286_a8z7j/Sliding.gif
*www.imgx.org/files/17287_uyvf7/smithbongos.gif
*www.imgx.org/files/17288_py4dl/smithsings.gif
*www.imgx.org/files/17289_16bgb/twist-gertie.gif

when u r fckued then others take a dive too:
*www.imgx.org/files/17290_x9ath/fuco3ft.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

^to all ,for viewing above pic, restate "****" for "cr@p"


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

There is nothing known as fear to a child, thats the most awesome pic of bravery:
*www.imgx.org/files/17291_6izfn/post-9-80410-onlyinthailand_1_1.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2008)

*www.lessaid.net/fun/mnr1.jpg
*www.lessaid.net/fun/parachroco.jpg
*www.lessaid.net/fun/pirate_of_the_constitution.jpg
*www.lessaid.net/fun/priceless.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/17369_vmm7m/against-the-rules.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17371_8jtau/tight-jeans.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17372_dsegg/leet_jesus.jpg


----------



## eggman (May 25, 2008)

whats funny in the 2nd one?


----------



## koolbluez (May 25, 2008)

eggman said:


> whats funny in the 2nd one?


check out the man


----------



## eggman (May 25, 2008)

Ohhh!!! He he

==================
*How Sad!!!*
*img114.imageshack.us/img114/9127/downloadddvj4.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2008)

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5568/tmsv4eyf6.jpg*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5568/tmsv4eyf6.jpg



100% privacy


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

Lol Lol!


----------



## koolbluez (May 27, 2008)

*Why I Prefer Cricket To Football*

*WHY I PREFER CRICKET TO FOOTBALL

A PICTURE IS WORTH a 1000 words... AINT IT *

*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_4c7hbmqff_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_5drhvszhb_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_6d4xrgtg4_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_7h323n7dd_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_8fjzxd7cg_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_9f7hz9qf5_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_10drdfzbdq_b*docs.google.com/File?id=dczw4grp_12f3x6vdg6_b​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2008)

^^ You forgot the best one...
























*www.topcorner.org.uk/CMS/usr/91/img/RooneyRonaldo.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

eeks! gayish


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/17633_986yf/moviesandphotoshop18ck3.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17634_jbz1c/moviesandphotoshop13iy9.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17635_npdr7/moviesandphotoshop20ft6.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17636_ecnel/me_1209669474_sex_ed.jpg


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/microsoft-keyboard.jpg*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/mouse-for-ladies.jpg*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/computer-mouse.jpg*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/crazy-usb-drive.jpg

*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/big-surprise.jpg

*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/baby-bubble.jpg

*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/taj-mahal-eater.jpg

*www2.hiren.info/funny/pictures/ashtray-or-keyboard.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/17875_2exov/2007-11-05-Inappropriate.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 9, 2008)

Now funny.. but kool 
The picture was taken in 1918.
It is 18,000 men preparing for war in a training camp at Camp Dodge in Iowa.
Imagine how long these men had to stand in that one spot to set it up correctly.

Now, try making the statue with "ladies" lined up like that. Is it possible?

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2567/libertywp7.th.jpg​


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Now funny.. but kool
> The picture was taken in 1918.
> It is 18,000 men preparing for war in a training camp at Camp Dodge in Iowa.
> Imagine how long these men had to stand in that one spot to set it up correctly.
> ...


awesome


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

big ROFL. how did i not see this thread till now?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 10, 2008)

have  A LOOK  at these pics: 
*www.rajcomics.com/joomla/distribution/download/file.php?id=127

*www.rajcomics.com/joomla/distribution/download/file.php?id=121


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 12, 2008)

check this out


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/17971_y6i1g/0walldeathblog.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17972_hjdwd/2-32.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/17973_ygh49/cartoon11.jpg


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jun 13, 2008)

^ whats funny in that 1st bike pic?


----------



## RaghuKL (Jun 13, 2008)

*img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image001mv2.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^WOW!ROFL! what a gr8 spelling!where is that place where this ad shown?


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jun 13, 2008)

RaghuKL said:


> *img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image001mv2.jpg



gosh..! ill forget my grammar and spellings if i read that completely.!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

all the fun is here at : *icanhascheezburger.com
all cat lovers -a must watch site!  
sample:
*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-escape-plan-fail.jpg*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-happy-bucket-kills-cat.jpg*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-adobe-photoshop-license-revoked.jpg


----------



## shift (Jun 15, 2008)

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3739/image1hc4.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay I have a problem. Long time ago I had this image of "Moses divides the Red C". It depicted Moses dividing a red coloured alphabet "C = 1/2 C" on a piece of paper. It made me laugh no matter how many times I saw it. If anyone finds it, please, please let me have a look at it again!


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18079_jlqtk/rZRCJjDn2XRK.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/18080_exbop/1210541697zqRg4s3.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/18081_vlnr9/12110698138eI9Sdf.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/18082_kvlg4/BbZclblSiZEH.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/18083_krszv/f8MPeAn3CFMAnJsXhR.jpg
*www.imgx.org/files/18084_gue2a/ywv3GbIbk59z.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL! Love the speeding one!

Okay here's a neat one:
*img.skitch.com/20080617-gbt34rt2p4fi9cie9t1mjr8jjf.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^lol

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/1213628946mKpfTPA.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Penny_Arcade_comic-20051216h.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/WDBpZuMqEWmDprAljq.jpg

_keep the images clean people - goobi_


----------



## RaghuKL (Jun 18, 2008)

Things to come in future

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/5851/img1gu8.th.jpg


----------



## shift (Jun 18, 2008)

MOST ACCURATE WEATHER STONE

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/5928/weatherwp8.jpg


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice ones.Realy appreciablework. Now the following is not a pic but PPS and PPSX so you may look to them too.


For office 07
For office 97-2003

Check them too.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2008)

*www.jettmedia.com/files/heet6wdj15odx7sn5mkv.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL! mario on walls!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0005.gif


----------



## max_demon (Jun 24, 2008)

If Google Ruled the world

*www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568395.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568402.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568413.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568421.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568429.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568439.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568536.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568544.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568558.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568566.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568577.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Jun 24, 2008)

*www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568587.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568601.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568617.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568619.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568624.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568637.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568642.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568648.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568652.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568654.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568658.jpg *www.shareapic.net/preview3/009568661.jpg


----------



## shift (Jun 28, 2008)

*www.xhyper.net/images/1179628222987.gif


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

^^zomg


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice ones. see it:


```
<a href="*plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSman000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F73%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_73.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="*plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_1_73/image.gif"></a>
```

Copy it into your notepad and then, save as *.htm and watch it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2008)

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/8176/pic1203983473527yo5.th.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Jun 30, 2008)

^dumbPhone


----------



## shift (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha......very dumb phone


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

*www.theslackerz.com/comic/026.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

Suddenly I want to watch this CSI stuff!


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/1-6.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/2-5.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/3-5.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/4-5.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/5-2.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/6-2.jpg

epic..lolz


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/4-5.jpg


Is the dog checking that girl's rear end?


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Is the dog checking that girl's rear end?


He ain't like *****es 

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/motherbeach.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

*hijinksensue.com/comics/2008-03-31-matrix-browsers.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Lol! :d


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 7, 2008)

ROFL!! nice matrix pic....lol..the architect n oracle


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics, all of them.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

*farm1.static.flickr.com/126/328620258_7b47dbd0da_o.jpg
*farm1.static.flickr.com/134/328620260_658ae60328_o.jpg
*farm1.static.flickr.com/144/328620262_9368a501f5_o.jpg
end of the story...lolz


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 10, 2008)

Hahahhahaha.....lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

*pontiphex.com/images/macbookair_vs_csx64.jpg
*pontiphex.com/images/ourlove.jpg
*members.arstechnica.com/x/digitali/aolnazi.bmp
lolz....omfg...lololol
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/6314/1204146004693xo3.jpg
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7020/hightechhumveebf3.jpg
*randomthoughts.co.nz/dave/amount-of-porn-graph.jpg
*randomthoughts.co.nz/dave/dell.jpg


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 11, 2008)

This one is 1 of the best iv seen....(iv edited the 'f' word using paint)
*img113.imageshack.us/img113/1318/bestpq2.th.jpg


----------



## shift (Jul 11, 2008)

*newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/Banned_From_K-Mart.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> This one is 1 of the best iv seen....(iv edited the 'f' word using paint)
> *img113.imageshack.us/img113/1318/bestpq2.th.jpg


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## shift (Jul 11, 2008)

*newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/633475633370845502.jpg

*newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/Nice_Mercedes.jpg

*newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/watermelon-bowling.jpg


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 11, 2008)

Received via email - Who's hand is this?

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/4571/image001jk5.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ghey


shift said:


> *newmedia.funnyjunk.com/pictures/watermelon-bowling.jpg


awesome !


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 11, 2008)

International symbol of marriage -----
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/3029/intsymofmarriage1ml4.th.gif


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^hes trying to peek in ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 11, 2008)

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/7843/ghostqu7.jpg

*img112.imageshack.us/img112/5946/ksmn1187lez4.jpg


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 21, 2008)

chk these out::

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/5679/dumbamericanjn8.th.jpg


*img295.imageshack.us/img295/170/curiousdoguu3.th.jpg


*img529.imageshack.us/img529/4260/yocricketteamrs2.th.jpg


----------



## shift (Jul 22, 2008)

*www.xhyper.net/images/1179959195287.gif


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> chk these out::
> 
> *img120.imageshack.us/img120/5679/dumbamericanjn8.th.jpg
> 
> ...


That cricket one is priceless!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

filter beer

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/6745/image016cz5.th.jpg

a reason to avoid "wine shop" bars at chennai.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/humpmasterflex/WWII.gif
1.1 MB .gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r198/humpmasterflex/WWII.gif
> 1.1 MB .gif



Lol


----------



## shift (Jul 31, 2008)

*MADE IN INDIA *


*img507.imageshack.us/img507/8378/12012007wg7.th.jpg
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/444/caloj6.th.jpg
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8084/durabattqx8.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/3614/dsc06750ls9.th.jpg



posted here too


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 31, 2008)

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/1824/mousesexca1.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ zomfg...  Classic example of a despo male


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *img50.imageshack.us/img50/1824/mousesexca1.gif


this post will be deleted by goobi  Obscene is it ?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2008)

^ lol come on! Its just a mouse!


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ lol come on! Its just a mouse!


mine was only flaunting middle finger dude


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 1, 2008)

haha...yeah...just for a middle finger his post was edited (  i liekd that pic too...this is a lot more than JUST a finger


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

*i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc237/lcham8/funny-pictures-kitten-monitor-evil-.jpg



*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-pictures-cat-bath-self-cleaning-manual.jpg

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-pictures-hitman-monkey-drowns-boy.jpg?w=422&h=495

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/2005624302389479735_rs.jpg

*www.gifnation.com/funny/image/595/catdefendsfood.gif


----------



## shift (Aug 4, 2008)

*img385.imageshack.us/img385/428/carhy8.th.png


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 4, 2008)

^lol that twisted my mind a bit


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 7, 2008)

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/8873/1031531187c1ae77030elq3.jpg
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/8873/1031531187c1ae77030elq3.9a21611800.jpg

secret but signposted

=============
*img396.imageshack.us/img396/1990/looooooolcz2.jpg
*img396.imageshack.us/img396/1990/looooooolcz2.873eb89c37.jpg
Obama, Mcain, Clinton........the 3 Stooges


----------



## windchimes (Aug 7, 2008)

*www.jokesduniya.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/terror-education.gif



*www.jokesduniya.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/worst-job.jpg


*www.jokesduniya.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/u-can-be-wrong-004.jpg 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## shift (Aug 9, 2008)

A big whoopsie - goobi


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 9, 2008)

The one above is actually degenerating... shift.... what i (& most others) see will b a person with developmental disability, which much hurt ppl & their friends.

Not complainin... but we should not make fun @ ppl with illustrated disabilities, na... v r good boyz... rn't v? 

Delete if it makes sense.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes ^+1
Please remove it


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

Dew - Cheetah bhi peeta hai
Digit - Kutta bhi padhta hai

*img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0276aq4.jpg

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/23/dscn0276aq4.jpg


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2008)

The world's most powerful cell phone, with everything you will ever need:

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/7494/atgaaaalefhxrtavrpxlnyiea3.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

^^where can i buy one


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/pedpbear300iz7.jpg

*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/comic-party.gif
*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/comic-funeral.gif
*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/elevator.gif
*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/blowyourmind.gif

*www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/rosama.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 11, 2008)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/network.png

this is the funniest and the cleverest pic i have seen ever.... check out the site.. it is on of my morning pills.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 13, 2008)

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/7317/image001cj0.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^jajajaja 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/xylywtnmu4nzrd566x7zu3lfd6.jpg

Pedobear got his favorite beverage...rofl...lolz


----------



## narangz (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ LOL!  Serve me a child bear!!!


----------



## Bandu (Aug 14, 2008)

*i37.tinypic.com/2njlqjc.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/6pcdhx.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/126bajq.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/eff9ub.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/335h18j.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/rvx6dt.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/nz3dle.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/mlbn.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/2e5jcdx.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/2vsp2cg.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

aint no funny !


----------



## Bandu (Aug 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> aint no funny !


Maybe these are funny then:
*i37.tinypic.com/30w37l1.jpg

*i35.tinypic.com/2ptrl9f.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/zunhxf.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/9ayckm.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/23sesrs.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^yup


----------



## Bandu (Aug 15, 2008)

And some more ...

*i33.tinypic.com/hwn62p.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/4qq5bn.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/2nuhiio.jpg


----------



## shift (Aug 29, 2008)

*9gag.com/photo/782_big.jpg*9gag.com/photo/751_big.jpg*9gag.com/photo/585_big.jpg


----------



## mahesh (Aug 29, 2008)

all pictures are just superb..............


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 29, 2008)

*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/31248b72ebfdadcd.jpg

*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/31248b72fdc8b8f5.jpg

ANd the best one...








*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/31248b731998b5c9.png



Michael phelps!

*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/16748b61dcaee27a.jpg

*www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/31248b72a0330c53.png


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

*img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cautionkl9.jpg

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/4049/footballgz0.jpg

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/4207/notrespassingoc2.jpg


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8c1c46d002.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8b049b17d1.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/47bd23929b.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/53595d8a23.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e2b3d51dc6.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/b231dbe839.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a88a98c90a.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d215444a2a.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/cac98ac996.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/fdc80a38d3.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/355cd9853d.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/613f26298f.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d91e1cd3c9.jpg


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

*flicr.us/files/f99gkz7xd3bn7i9t77m6.jpg

*flicr.us/files/o8r2wuo9ryb0exxmpexa.jpg

*flicr.us/files/6a5933s488j30f41gd5p.jpg

*flicr.us/files/88q78ljgdnq8mvlp8l83.jpg

*flicr.us/files/9h35poqgjsd3m8658vba.jpg

*flicr.us/files/38k19i15vqslpfdyuecf.jpg

*flicr.us/files/fm9bo2thjp35a2p8s5wr.jpg

*flicr.us/files/enxe4hr68ahu5jt2ea35.jpg

*flicr.us/files/unsrahqpr6t3rk7gmxbu.jpg

*flicr.us/files/13q99xh57fsrbz5m3m4b.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

Dude edit some of those pics man
Its not kid-friendly
But, are there any kids here ?


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Don't underestimate Kids!!


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

*EPIC FAILS:*
*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11469_failownedorangejuicefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11468_failownedlovefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11467_failownedbikefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11466_failownedsupermarketfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11465_failownedmeetingfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11473_failownedphonefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11472_failownedsignfail1.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11471_failownedbbqdesignfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11470_failownedbasementfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11478_failowneddiseasefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11477_failownedsaucefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11476_failownedreferencefail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11475_failownedsignfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11474_failownedhourfail1.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11483_failbatman.jpg


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11482_failfailwash.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11481_failownedexterminationfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11480_failownedradiofail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11479_failownedchocolatechipfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11488_failownedbathroomhookfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11487_failownedgenderfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11486_failownedexitfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11485_failownedstrawfail.jpg

*www.hostive.com/out.php/i11484_failownedbargainfail.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *www.erodov.com/community/imagehosting/31248b72ebfdadcd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A most distant course, highly improbable to reach destination without being digested.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 24, 2008)

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/7974/hitlervsbushfa7.th.jpg*img513.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 24, 2008)

speaks english  X   X

HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## als2 (Sep 25, 2008)

STONE V.S IPHONE


*i33.tinypic.com/2ccw0tz.jpg


----------



## eggman (Sep 25, 2008)

but stones cant make calls.
Sorry, but it wasn't funny!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 27, 2008)

*i34.tinypic.com/e85uae.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 9, 2008)

OLD​*img72.imageshack.us/img72/3267/image001yg5.jpg

NEW
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/5751/image002dy6.jpg​​


*NUTHIN FUNNY HERE.... BUT............*

THOUGHT-PROVOKING ADS WITH A DIFFERENCE
*img356.imageshack.us/img356/4424/image005xs4.jpg
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/3589/image004na0.jpg
*img56.imageshack.us/img56/7492/image008vz1.jpg​


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Oct 13, 2008)

*www.slashfilm.com/wp/wp-content/images/batmanpwned.jpg


----------



## slugger (Oct 13, 2008)

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/31/hearingaidsdk8.jpg

report it if it is a duplicate entry. did not check it


----------



## krazzy (Oct 13, 2008)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/1207/ericownedye8.jpg


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 13, 2008)

OMFG!!! thios forum ROKS!!!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

How to upgrade a Mac:

*kankky.apina.biz:8003/9400.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 19, 2008)

lol indeed


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2008)

double lol...


----------



## Pat (Oct 20, 2008)

That was a good one


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

ROFLMAO @ PC & Macs........


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 21, 2008)

*static.thepiratebay.org/doodles/seedofsatan.jpg

This was PirateBay's splash image today, and the best part is it was linked to a search link of "microsoft" on TPB


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

*allthelies.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/isuck2.png


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar

awesome siggy dude....


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 22, 2008)

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/8625/untitledbf2.th.bmp
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/6965/todayconstructionfh9.th.jpg
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/3724/pushharderwj8.th.jpg
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/4908/picmb3.th.bmp
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/4606/pic2va7.th.bmp
*img296.imageshack.us/img296/7030/pic1pv4.th.bmp
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/4720/mobilephonerp0.th.jpg
*img296.imageshack.us/img296/1884/computerburningvb7.th.jpg
*img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic1ct4.bmp
*img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mobilephoneiy4.jpg
*img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=computerburningty0.jpg


----------



## trigger (Oct 23, 2008)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/8541/sexsymbolrs3.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2008)

*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Cat-with-budlight.gif

*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Car-nest.jpg

*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Castway-bush.jpg

*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Computer-with-a-toilet.jpg

*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Dog-getting-searched.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_408/Funny_Pictures_40815.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_408/Funny_Pictures_40816.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_407/Funny_Pictures_4075.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_405/Funny_Pictures_40516.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_402/Funny_Pictures_40213.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_401/Funny_Pictures_4012.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_397/Funny_Pictures_3972.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_395/Funny_Pictures_3953.jpg

*www.lolpix.com/_pics/Funny_Pictures_394/Funny_Pictures_3942.jpg

*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Drunk-Cat.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2008)

tkin said:


> More Follows


*www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Idiots.jpg

*fukung.net/images/527/DeadeyeDick.jpg


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 24, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out this blog post. DAMN DAMN funny pics.

*thesmallerbang.blogspot.com/2008/06/i-r-pc.html

This is MetalheadGautham's blog.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 30, 2008)

*www.p2pnet.net/images/bath12.gif


----------



## max_demon (Oct 31, 2008)

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/9924/donotpostbf3.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> *www.p2pnet.net/images/bath12.gif


priceless


----------



## krazzy (Jan 14, 2009)

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image001.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image003.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image004.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image005.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image006.gif

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image008.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image009.jpg

*i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee211/krazyfrog55/image010.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 16, 2009)

*jj.am/gallery/d/42938-1/lolchair.jpg


----------



## Bandu (Jan 16, 2009)

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/8529/satyamco7.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 16, 2009)

beta testing said:


> *allthelies.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/isuck2.png



lol this made my day 

and ya, +1


----------



## slugger (Jan 19, 2009)

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/2405/warshify4.jpg
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/2418/imageah5pv7.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2009)

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/4046/fsc79tattoosjr9.jpg
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/2235/guillaumechereaureligioou4.png


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jan 19, 2009)

T159 said:


> *img89.imageshack.us/img89/2235/guillaumechereaureligioou4.png




hahaha !!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2009)

Wait for the image to load. 

*jj.am/gallery/d/77026-2/Bollywood_horse_slide.gif


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 8, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Wait for the image to load.
> 
> *jj.am/gallery/d/77026-2/Bollywood_horse_slide.gif



Dats the praja rajyam head playing the Robo-Horse ..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 9, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Wait for the image to load.
> 
> *jj.am/gallery/d/77026-2/Bollywood_horse_slide.gif



 WTF?


my eyes are watering with laughter


----------



## mrintech (Mar 9, 2009)

*i39.tinypic.com/2cie4xl.gif


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 8, 2009)

*Banana Flasher*

*www.myconfinedspace.com/watermark.php?src=wp-content/uploads/tdomf/73448/Banana%20Flasher.jpg​


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2009)

^^go get some


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_pjBmfPy3Mak/SW688uGE-jI/AAAAAAAANMI/QcA46YqHDL8/s320/aamir_ghajini_cartoon-798722.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2009)

*imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=62ea779d16fca63987c5fb3bab711278

*imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=f072e9ac7ea19646e96ac249981d06ad

*imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=ecb12cafabb43adb5da554228e7972b3
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=6ac84c4d1437bb8d776c8bd96bba5258


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Wait for the image to load.
> 
> *jj.am/gallery/d/77026-2/Bollywood_horse_slide.gif


Wow, that actor is my hero of my life... lawl...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Wait for the image to load.
> 
> *jj.am/gallery/d/77026-2/Bollywood_horse_slide.gif





*www.33smiley.com/smiley/emotions/8.gif


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2009)

Very funny


----------



## serpent (Apr 11, 2009)

*www.images-photography-pictures.net/funny-picture-cat-picture-ehpien-cat.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/35056_zsc9u/Wise%21%21%21.JPG

Guys, check out this pic.

I was actually un-installing "Far Cry" (The very first part) and the un-install dialog box says Deus EX-Invisible War......
I don't even have Deus Ex installed in my PC.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^^^



*i40.tinypic.com/11wfvaa.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2009)

*www.geekologie.com/2009/03/23/scamming.JPG

Found it on another forum - honest scammer!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/187/scrollbarguy.gif

Wait for the image to load!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 30, 2009)

This one's great:-
*l-userpic.livejournal.com/33824750/3808102

Something for the readers of J. K. Rowling:-
*l-userpic.livejournal.com/33825134/3808102
*l-userpic.livejournal.com/33825105/3808102


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

The second image is funny!!


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/04/30/article-1175510-04C10D79000005DC-540_468x544.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/04/30/article-1175510-04C16520000005DC-427_468x617.jpg


----------



## looogk (May 1, 2009)

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/9072/200809174317075ddb5755a.th.jpg


----------



## looogk (May 1, 2009)

[img=*img15.imageshack.us/img15/9072/200809174317075ddb5755a.th.jpg]


----------



## looogk (May 1, 2009)

very shortest man

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/1343/loveneste.th.jpg
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/9072/200809174317075ddb5755a.th.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)




----------



## looogk (May 3, 2009)

Could Peeee....... @ anywhere


*img230.imageshack.us/img230/3082/funnypictures37114.th.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 26, 2009)

*www.nerdtests.com/picsarea/f4a25a362c6e805c7742394a4620b9d9.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> *img300.imageshack.us/img300/187/scrollbarguy.gifWait for the image to load!!





Disc_Junkie said:


> *3.bp.blogspot.com/_pjBmfPy3Mak/SW688uGE-jI/AAAAAAAANMI/QcA46YqHDL8/s320/aamir_ghajini_cartoon-798722.jpg





koolbluez said:


> *www.myconfinedspace.com/watermark.php?src=wp-content/uploads/tdomf/73448/Banana%20Flasher.jpg​



 lol


----------



## rishitells (Jul 26, 2009)

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/9574/funnypic200.jpg

Try this


----------



## rishitells (Jul 26, 2009)

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/1117/funnypic157.jpg
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/3272/funnypic142.jpg
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/1408/funnypic141.jpg
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/4104/funnypic116.jpg
*img11.imageshack.us/img11/599/funnypic232.jpg
*img11.imageshack.us/img11/2425/funnypic222.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 27, 2009)

^ lol @ combined obama...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 27, 2009)

craxy  More More !


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 27, 2009)

*www.nerdtests.com/pics.php?id=261
*www.nerdtests.com/pics.php?id=29
*www.nerdtests.com/picsarea/098e81bdfee6b42f96518a826ad9c9bd.jpg
*www.nerdtests.com/picsarea/e04c7b620554798260215d8517811808.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2009)

^


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2009)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_L2xQX5qyQlw/SUodDdoJfzI/AAAAAAAAY8w/Wp1KweQnTO4/s400/shahrukh-khan-bald.jpg

*cms.mumbaimirror.com/portalfiles/1/30/200803/Image/130308/e403.jpg

*tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:NsEPoUnlrAbdgM:*thetrifecta.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/lol.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 27, 2009)

^ lool...


----------



## rahul_rks (Jul 27, 2009)

really very funny pics.


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome collection


----------



## tkin (Oct 14, 2009)

*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/cookingwitharnold.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/twilight-what-we-see-500x450.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/lighte-saber-cat.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/yodawgjimcarey.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/cm-redblue.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/cm-adamwest.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.comixed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/128941506698357966.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^Mega lol!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 15, 2009)

"take it back sparkles"   ^_^


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 18, 2009)

I dont lnow if they are seen but these are some real funny exam answers 
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1138/findx.jpg
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/2994/expande.jpg
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/7951/hangmanr.jpg
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/9891/duckq.jpg
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/3582/anotomy.jpg
more to come if you like them !
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
some more 

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/3482/lionrf.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/1776/graphaj.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

^HAHAHHA!!!!  EPIC!


----------



## max_demon (Oct 18, 2009)

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/4083/97199674.th.jpg
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/884/83061716.th.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/8421/44613770.th.jpg
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/7604/29448737.th.jpg
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/9452/14080048.th.jpg
*img44.imageshack.us/img44/7806/37775198.th.jpg
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/5633/47617384.th.jpg
*img44.imageshack.us/img44/7454/61966426.th.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 22, 2009)

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/8046/1glass.jpg



*img143.imageshack.us/img143/5769/thfunnycopy.gifcopy paste                                       



*img94.imageshack.us/img94/3344/funnycigarette.gif


*img97.imageshack.us/img97/7477/210w.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/5854/fc006m.jpg


*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3756/nosex.gif
*img203.imageshack.us/img203/489/44065otwsw.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 16, 2010)

*lh6.ggpht.com/_yzi0j5e7QOM/TBf4ubst2WI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/czXDwJF41Ng/s400/OgAAACDfjwBtbjHZZZgKENmMANgR2g9uxiGJ_VVSuCJiQsdbWubsGgsviBbqXJrPYFKHgswMGPFk4n7ET7NMO8t8Wc0Am1T1UJMdH_58HCXAaXN7A8l16QtyIUxo.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAIKua1rOtz9is6jps2GQjcxiZ-6h7zEKs9V6Ho_btqw5wiE8ebdrC9hSGStJI-tmKA3WB0fi8IiPL7c_1pSiBMwAm1T1UDUHvzD9e8BY6_d_MdI-Fw-YlSba.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAABn1sjPwmVbV9bu6DSp7LGbPNq6zBlKVCfjbb6X7ySQbldrmO2m6FoLxaNtFUVs-KxYezennv2xVuTCMbqDzAbEAm1T1UDi1OZDbKiH91G954bQpKCmXiM3Y.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAMJniV9o-TtECMCX9Nhjsbfopn1fyONiDOnAoHdim_PMFEu7oC1LhzIrDwKa_K4WiuWgDnxQYu-89KWCOtd_iRAAm1T1UJE4q-3aCyAs5eDkjE5gcpIe1I5M.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAALD8sboWw6pr36dHCFoqOYGZAHRNoQE2HZioc_XmYH7CRMbN0BJIMvMIWknirG7oUywB4Zhhn6lgZ8Tth6ZsVuYAm1T1UCdyD5v6jLJkFfZi5CpTgUx2dxG4.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

*lh5.ggpht.com/_tGGRI3zhlqE/TBeXHKQta5I/AAAAAAAAAKU/PhDJMD_b8Wc/s1600/OAAAAHLpbT0V7FC-UqilULvitEzkPR5f44OyG-iYmLjIVFFshOuPJ-dg7elGhZ6wh9o0RV0h-yLEkI2naK8AfXc1_wIAm1T1UKVM1fxYXcI4vcyiPkywwsVwZqI7.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_8lI1c9SPUx4/S16I7wYCZMI/AAAAAAAAAKQ/aY6-f0pW8FU/s400/image001.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAALFwDRITku4OM_5KccL-1wOUKg6wg3udo7dSrOLUsbsw_-YZU4fqjA8S7ij_of-I8sOKZNRHrBcx22DSxVyNs9YAm1T1UP11Cr4TjezfqbiZEkVilUiuE_ZJ.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_kO2YAqBjtWw/TBebi-g17RI/AAAAAAAAD9w/gpM5a_lh4a8/s512/11.jpg


----------

